# Grizzly G0609 12" Jointer



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

I recently purchased a Grizzly G0609 12" Jointer. This is a review and my first impressions of that machine.

SHIPPING/CRATING
The jointer arrived at the freight terminal approximately 18 hours after I hung up the phone from ordering it. This was the fastest shipping I have ever heard of and better than expected.

I picked the jointer up at the freight terminal. The crate and skid were in good shape and kept the jointer clean and dry for the trip back to my office and then to my home workshop later that day. The skid and crate were substantial enough that I was able to rig a cable hoist to it and pull it down the ramp of a utility trailer and in to my shop. The jointer was in great shape when I inspected it.

FIT AND FINISH
Overall the fit and finish is very good. I found the model number label to be skewed about 3/32" on the front of the machine. This made me look close for other things. I found no other problems.

ASSEMBLY
The bed, fence, and other unfinished metal parts were covered with a thick coat of cosmoline as I expected. I removed this with mineral spirits, an old rag, and several paper towels. 

The actual assembly of the machine was very easy. After I assembled the jointer I checked the beds and fence with a straight edge. They checked out very well. The only assembly problem I had was that I had to modify the fence stop at the 90 degree position. It did not stay accurate when I moved the fence. This was corrected by taking about 1/8" off of a bushing that the mounting bolt passes through.

TEST DRIVE
I tested this machine with seven spalted maple boards 8/4 X 9' X 12". The bed was very easy to adjust. I set it to take about 1/8" each pass to flatten the boards. This worked well and reduced the number of passes I had to make to flatten the boards. That is a good thing when working with lumber this size. It's that "I ain't as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was" thing. 

I noticed that the return spring for the blade guard does not seem to return the guard to it's proper position without assistance. I adjusted it and it did not seem to help. I will try some type of lubricant latter. I am not going to risk getting oil on my wood. Later I can test it with scrap. 

When I moved the fence to start edge jointing the boards I checked it for square. I used a square and flashlight and could see just a little light behind the square. I did not measure it but I could not slide a piece of tracing paper behind it. I adjusted it and then made sure the fence stop bolt was tight. I increased the depth of cut a little for the edge jointing and that worked well. After each board I moved the fence and checked for square. I had no further problems with the fence stop.

CONS
Blade guard needs a little work
Had to modify the fence stop
I do not like the way the label was placed on the front of the machine

PROS
A lot of jointer for the money
Reputable company
Easy assembly
Easy bed adjustment
Long bed.

OVERALL VALUE
Great! At $1852.50 at the freight terminal it is the most jointer I could find for the money. I think it is the most bang for the buck

BUY AGAIN 
YES Absolutely

RECOMMEND TO OTHERS
YES

OVERALL RATING (scale is 1 to 5 where 1 is very poor 5 is perfect)
I give this machine a 4-1/4 because of the blade guard, fence and label. These are minor problems that were easily corrected. I may contact Griz to get a replacement label. For the price I don't think this machine can be beat. Congrat's to GRIZZLY on another great product.:smile::thumbsup:


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I just slipped on the floor because of my drool. Awesome looking machine... I'm jealous :thumbsup:.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

I plan to purchase this machine as Im building my new shop and Im outfitting it with new tools. I also plan to buy a griz 20 planer(5hp) and bandsaw. Youve had to jointer for sometime now. Hows it holding up? Thanks. Also do you own any other griz big tools?


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

The jointer is doing a great job. It is great for long, wide stock. I have also used it to prepare a few turning blanks. It also works well for that. I had to make a wye fitting and connect two 4" dust collection hoses to the dust port on the jointer. After I did that I have no complaints.

I have a large spindle sander and a 24" drum sander. Both are Griz. I had to do some adjusting/tweeking on the drum sander but for the money you can't beat it. All I had to do to the spindle sander is clean it up, asemble it and start using it. I can recommend all three products.

Eugene


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

That is a beautiful machine. Thanks for sharing. I too am impressed with several Grizzly machines. Makes me angry to think I could have purchased that 12" Grizzly for what I paid for My Powermatic 882- 8 inch jointer.

Bobby


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 3 Griz tools, cabinet saw, bandsaw and lathe. I plan on the 8" jointer being my next purchase from Griz.


----------

